# KDE4 [4.7.0] Problem z phonon

## FuKu

Witam

Mam następujący problem:

Posiadam karte SoundBlaster 24bit live. (podłączony zestaw 5.1)

za pomocą modułów ladspa mam zrobiony upmix do 5.1 z filtrem dolnoprzepustowym dla subwoffera

moj plik ~/.asoundrc

```
pcm.!default

   {

   hint

      {

      show on

      description "Zestaw 5.1"

      }

   type plug

   slave.pcm lowpass_21to21

   slave.channels 3

   ttable

      {

      0.0     1       # left channel

      1.1     1       # right channel

      0.2     0.5     # mix left and right ...

      1.2     0.5     # ... channel for subwoofer

      }

   }

pcm.lowpass_21to21

   {

   type ladspa

   slave.pcm upmix_21to51

   path "/usr/lib64/ladspa"

   channels 3

   plugins

      {

      0

         {

         id 1098 # Identity (Audio) (1098/identity_audio)

         policy duplicate

         input.bindings.0 "Input";

         output.bindings.0 "Output";

         }

      1

         {

         id 1672 # 4 Pole Low-Pass Filter with Resonance (FCRCIA) (1672/lp4pole_fcrcia_oa)

         policy none

         input.bindings.2 "Input";

         output.bindings.2 "Output";

         input

            {

            controls [ 200 2 ]

            }

         }

      2

         {

         id 1048 # wzmocnienie tuby

         policy none

         input.bindings.2 "Input";

         output.bindings.2 "Output";

         input

            {

            controls [ 1 ]

            }

         }

      }

   }

pcm.upmix_21to51

   {

   type plug

   slave.pcm surround51

   slave.channels 6

   ttable

      {

      0.0     1       # front left

      1.1     1       # front right

      0.2     1       # rear left

      1.3     1       # rear right

      0.4     0.5     # center

      1.4     0.5     # center

      2.5     1       # subwoofer

      }

   }
```

phonon skompilowany (dziala na backendzie gstreamer):

kde-base/phonon-kde-4.7.0 USE=alsa xine

media-libs/phonon-4.5.0 USE=gstreamer xine

media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.5.1 USE=alsa

media-libs/phonon-xine-4.4.4 USE=xcb

kernel to: 2.6.39

i teraz tak:

jak nie uruchomie kde (wogole x server)

to z konsoli dzwiek gra idealnie

dziala upmix i filtr. wszystko jest ok

wlaczam kde

pojawia sie dzwiek przy zalogowaniu (na 5.1 wszystko gra)

ale potem dzwiek zamiera!

nie dziala ani w smplayer ani w kde, anie w zakladce od phonona (testy) ani w firefox ani nic. gdy sprobuje odpalic cos z konsoli dostaje ze urzadzenie jest zajete.

mial ktos podobny problem ?

----------

## Jacekalex

Rzuć okiem na to:

http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?id=19030

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## FuKu

niestety to nie ten problem.

mam wrazenie ze wraz z kernelem 2.6.39 cos sie zmienilo z alsa i moduly ladspa nie chca z nia dzialac.

----------

